
How to crack an old BIOS with password corruption the CMOS - felipelemos
https://mobile.twitter.com/IgorSkochinsky/status/1192127786829451264
======
WheelsAtLarge
I used to be able to just remove the bios coin battery and have it reset to
default. You'll lose all setting so decide if it's something you can do
without making things worse.

